# Công cụ tạo backlink tự động miễn phí - ping website free



## Admin (12 Tháng một 2014)

Công cụ này giúp bạn tạo khoảng 3000 backlink tự động miễn phí, chỉ việc mở phần mềm, điền url và Ping.

Giao diện phần mềm:







Công cụ yêu cầu Net Frame 3.5 trở lên. Link tải về:
http://www.fshare.vn/file/TX027HY01T/


----------



## daohoa (7 Tháng hai 2014)

Mình không khoái cái khoản dùng PM cho lắm không biết có bác nào dùng cái này chưa?


----------



## chothuexe (9 Tháng hai 2014)

MInh dung cai nay suot, Noi chung la ok


----------



## fruitcandy (11 Tháng ba 2014)

cảm ơn bạn nhiều


----------



## hoasenvang (4 Tháng tư 2014)

chất lượng tuy không cao, nhưng có số lượng nhiều (cho dù google có giết cũng khó mà giết hết)


----------



## tahuuson (8 Tháng tư 2014)

Ping xong mấy ngày tụt top là chắc chắn


----------



## hoangsont (9 Tháng năm 2014)

phần mềm gì thế bác, lỗi mất cái ảnh không nhìn thấy


----------



## lanchinh (10 Tháng năm 2014)

Các bác đã dùng thấy sao ạ, em hơi lo, vì website cũng đang có vị trí rồi mà giờ dính sandbox phát nữa thì quá mệt


----------



## laptoptienthanh (23 Tháng năm 2014)

hjx chẳng hiểu sao trang của mình đang ở top5 trang đầu tiên, tự nhiên rớt phát xuống trang2. bác nào cho xin cái ý kiến tham khảo cái nhỉ


----------



## gogostore (31 Tháng năm 2014)

Dùng tool có lợi là rất nhanh nhưng khi bị google phát hiện cho ra đảo là chết luôn


----------



## oithanhha (17 Tháng sáu 2014)

Mình thấy  Admin đăng tin nên cũng tin tưởng nhưng ko biết thế nào? Hoang mang quá có nên dùng hay không


----------



## ducvatgia (24 Tháng sáu 2014)

Mình thấy dùng bình thường không có vấn đề gì cả


----------



## anhdungpro (7 Tháng tám 2014)

nói chung là nên cần thận với những phần mềm kiều như thế này , back link đi nhanh rồi cũng xuống nhanh khét tieng thôi


----------



## ThuyTron (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

bây giờ mấy cái này không hiệu quả bằng nội dung chất nữa rồi


----------



## thutuccongty (10 Tháng bảy 2015)

Phần mềm dùng thì cũng phải biết cách dùng, bác nào lượng backlink đang ít mà tự nhiên chạy cái này ồ ạt thì chết là phải rồi, còn bá nào lượng backlink đang đều đều ở mức độ cao dùng thì chẳng vấn đề gì cả, GG sẽ không thể phát hiện được backlink nào là link tự nhiên link nào là link tự động.


----------



## Trung Tran (18 Tháng bảy 2015)

*CTY CỔ PHẦN TRUNG VIỆT HƯNG chuyên Cung cấp, Bảo trì, Sửa chữa máy Photocopy, Máy Fax, Máy In, Máy Scan, Phụ tùng, Mực các hãng nổi tiếng như Canon, Ricoh, Toshiba, Fuji Xerox ... Giá Tốt Nhất – Hậu Mãi Chu Đáo Nhất.
Chuyên cung cấp: máy photocopy, máy in, máy fax, máy hủy giấy, máy đếm tiền, máy in đa chức năng, mực in các loại, mực photocopy các hãng .... TOSHIBA, CANON, RICOH, FUJI XEROX … Miễn phí: giao hàng tận nơi.
Hỗ trợ: lắp đặt, hướng dẫn cách sử dụng tận nơi.Đặc biệt: bảo hành tận nơi, bảo trì hoàn toàn miễn phí đối với máy photocopy.

Trung – Công Ty Cổ Phần Trung Việt Hưng
Đ/C: 141 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Phường 2, Quận 5, TpHCM
0938 29 4599

MÁY PHOTOCOPY CANON:Máy Photocopy Canon iR 1024/1024F/1024ifMáy Photocopy Canon iR 2520/2525/2530Máy Photocopy Canon iR 2535/2545Máy Photocopy Canon iR 2002/2002N/2202NMáy Photocopy Canon iR 2420L/2422LMáy Photocopy Canon iR-ADV 4025/4035Máy Photocopy Canon iR-ADV 4045/4051Máy Photocopy Canon iR-ADV C2220/2220LMáy Photocopy Canon iR-ADV C2225/2230Máy Photocopy Canon iR-ADV C5235/5240Máy Photocopy Canon iR-ADV C5250/5255Máy Photocopy Canon iR-ADV C9065 PROMáy Photocopy Canon iR-ADV C9075 PRO


MÁY PHOTOCOPY RICOH:
Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 3391 Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 5002Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 8001Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 3351Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 2851Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 5000BMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 5000Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 5001Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 1055Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 1060Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 2075Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 6054/6054SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 5054/5054SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 4054/4054SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 3054/3054SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 3554SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 2554/2554SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 1813LMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 4002SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 6002Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 5002SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 3353/3353SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 3053/3053SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 3352/3352SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 2001/2001L/2001SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 2501L/2501SPMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 171LMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio MP 201SPF

MÁY PHOTOCOPY SIÊU TỐCMáy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio DD 4450Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio DX3443Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio DX4542Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio DX3440Máy Photocopy Ricoh Aficio DX2430

MÁY SAO CHỤP KHỔ RỘNG:RICOH AFICIO 240w (Khổ giấy A0 Kỹ Thuật Số)RICOH AFICIO W3601 (Khổ giấy A0 Kỹ Thuật Số)RICOH AFICIO 2401 (Khổ giấy A0 Kỹ Thuật Số)


MÁY PHOTOCOPY TOSHIBA:Máy Photocopy Toshiba e-STUDIO2006/2306/2506Máy Photocopy Toshiba e-STUDIO2505/2505H/2505FMáy Photocopy Toshiba e-STUDIO2007/2307/2507Máy Photocopy Toshiba e-Studio 257Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 280 Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 282/283 Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 450 Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 452/453 Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 305 Máy Photocopy E STUDIOE 355/455 Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 523/603 Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 723 Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 850/853 Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 555/655 Máy Photocopy E STUDIO 755/855


MÁY PHOTOCOPY XEROX:DocuCentre S2010/S1810DocuCentre S2420/ S2220DocuCentre-IV 3065/3060/2060DocuCentre-IV 5070/4070DocuCentre-IV 7080/6080DocuCentre-V 5070/4070DocuCentre-V 7080/6080

Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất:Trung – Công Ty Cổ Phần Trung Việt Hưng
Đ/C: 141 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Phường 2, Quận 5, TpHCM
0938 29 4599 - 0938 523 553*


----------



## xukakute (22 Tháng bảy 2015)

bác nào dùng chưa, cho em xin ý kiến phát


----------



## hungson (5 Tháng tám 2015)

Nên dùng ban đầu mới thiết lập web thôi


----------



## sangotunhien (7 Tháng tám 2015)

Làm xong web chết luôn


----------



## game79 (10 Tháng sáu 2020)

có ổn ko mấy bác ai dùng rồi cho xin ít review với ạ


----------



## alibuvn (3 Tháng mười hai 2020)

Năm 2021 tới nơi rồi dùng cái này xác định là toang nhé


----------



## hphuong012 (5 Tháng mười hai 2020)

Cảm ơn bài viết bạn đã chia sẻ.


----------



## vogia00 (31 Tháng bảy 2021)

tôi toàn backlink tay vẫn lên ầm ầm


----------

